# Tropical colors



## 1stchoice (Dec 29, 2007)

Just a few pics from someone who wanted tropical colors like Hawaii. Thats where her husband was originally from. Not to mention the sheen is all eggshell. Only colors they would love. Actually the home sold a year later, the buyers loved the colors.


----------



## 1stchoice (Dec 29, 2007)

By the way the little girl in the pics is my daughter.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh basket. I hope Bill doesnt see these pictures!

Nice work. I feel your pain. We recently completed what was termed by the ho a rustic italian mediterranean.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Oh basket. I hope Bill doesnt see these pictures!


Scott, 
*I* know your pulling my leg, but others may not understand that you realize there is a difference between these cell phone snapshots for a forum, and professionally shot compositions for website promotion.


----------

